# صلاة حارة لله بعنوان ( يا يسوع ) بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (19 نوفمبر 2017)

يا يسوع إلهب قلبي بنار حبك فأُشبع قلبك بدفئ حبي واسكرني بعشقك وغرامك فأُلهب قلبك بنار حبي ولا تشبعني من طعم حلاوتك اللذي اللي زي العسل اي لا تشبعني من عسلك فاظل تواقة ومتلهفة لتذوق عسلك مثلما لا تشبع النحلة من رحيق الازهار واسبي قلبي وروحي بجمالك وروعتك وعظمتك وبهائك ورحمتك ونعمتك واحساناتك ورأفتك ولطفك ووداعتك فأُرنم لك باحلى الاناشيد واجمل الترانيم باعذب الالحان فيتلذذ قلبك باناشيدي وترانيمي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2017)

يا يسوع افطمني عن كل خطية ردية املاني بسكيب نار روحك القدوس وجمل عروسك بمواهب الروح القدوس وايدنا بالايات فتفرح بيك كل النفوس ونسألك يا الله ابا الاب ضابط المل نسألك ان تذكر مرضانا واشفهم بمراحمك اطرد الارواح الشريرة واعتقهم منها والذين مقبوض عليهم اعطيهم يا رب راحة اعطيها شفاء اعطيها سلام اعطيها فرح لانك الطبيب العظيم ويا ايها الاله الحقيقي الواحد الذي لا شريك لك الذي نجسدت بصورة انساننا البشري ولكن من دون خطية الذي هو يسوع المسيح الذي كنت تجول تصنع خيراً وتشفي كل من تسلط عليهم ابليس وانت هو هو امساً واليوم والى الابد نفوس مرضانا شافها واعطيها راحة وسلام وفرح وعزاء لانك معين من ليس له معين ورجاء من ليس له رجاء واسمعنا ندعوك بالشكر ونحن قائلين( ابنا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في تلسماء كذلك على الارض خبزنا كفافنا اعطينا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نحن ايضاً للمدنبين الينا ولا تدخلنا في التجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد امين


----------

